# No 'The Voice' thread?



## runner (Jan 18, 2014)

Couldn't find a 'Voice ' thread - sorry if there's already one.

Thank goodness for Will.i.am this week!  What's wrong with them all.  they let a couple go they will be kicking themselves for, but SO glad Will turned round for girl who san'Time after Time' and the last singer.  shame no-one turned for the 55 yr old?.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree! They were so close to letting Sophie go, thank goodness he turned round - at the very last second, mind! She's my winner so far - young, original and with her own personal style. She's got the best mentor now too


----------



## Lurch (Jan 18, 2014)

Liked the jazz loving lass too.  

Always watch these competition talent shows.  But old and cantankerous enough to recall time when 'entertainers' appeared on telly only when they'd proved their craft -- or at best walked out 'cold' in front of Mickie Most for a brief pasting.  I bet many contestants rue the day they fell for the lure of the 'big chance' on prime time - like the young lad who cried his eyes out tonight.  Mind, he got a nice hug from Kylie. 

The old guy could sing like a pro, but even Sir Tom wasn't going to be impressed just by a great voice. Sounded old and that probably did for him


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2014)

Lurch said:


> The old guy could sing like a pro, but even Sir Tom wasn't going to be impressed just by a great voice. Sounded old and that probably did for him



Less of the 'old' - he was the same age as me!


----------



## runner (Jan 19, 2014)

But didn't he just rock the audience!  They shouldn't have let him go…. and they knew it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2014)

Aww runner they was a reason no one started a thread LMAO


----------



## runner (Jan 19, 2014)

I admit Steff - should have known better after last 2 years LOL


----------



## FM001 (Jan 19, 2014)

What is good about The Voice compared to X is there's no joke acts auditioning, all sing to a decent standard before appearing on the blind auditions.

This is the best series so far, all the better for getting rid of Danny and Jessie and replacing them with Ricky and Kylie, William looks more relaxed and isn't playing up to the other judges as he did previously.

The 55 year old had a good voice but more suited to clubs and pubs than a big arena, Sophie was the best act on the night by a long way.


----------



## runner (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep, I think we're all agreed on Sophie so far


----------



## Lurch (Jan 23, 2014)

Result for a younger codger. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-securing-record-deal-live-BBC-Breakfast.html


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2014)

Lurch said:


> Result for a younger codger.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-securing-record-deal-live-BBC-Breakfast.html



Hurrah!


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2014)

Yikes hold onto your hats I did actually watch this week lol and I'm so pleased to read this he was just great. Gotta say I thought her who played Scarlett in emmerdale was great


----------



## runner (Jan 24, 2014)

Lurch said:


> Result for a younger codger.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-securing-record-deal-live-BBC-Breakfast.html



Yay, hope it all works out for him


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2014)

Ayesha was great. Basically, anyone would be mad not to go with Will.I.Am if he turns round for them


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2014)

She was just great, the 2 that didnt get anyone turn round i preety much said wudnt , mind you soon as i saw the last guy i said thats one for tom lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2014)

Well Leverne was just awesome. Anyways also good was tom from Mcflys sister.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well Leverne was just awesome. Anyways also good was tom from Mcflys sister.



Must admit I wasn't paying much attention. Don't know why they gave that idiot who was talking about badgers and chickens so much time, he was awful!


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Must admit I wasn't paying much attention. Don't know why they gave that idiot who was talking about badgers and chickens so much time, he was awful!



Yeah Si god i turned over it was just imbeseillest (er thats not a word) lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2014)

Steff said:


> Yeah Si god i turned over it was just imbeseillest (er thats not a word) lol



I think you were looking for 'imbecilic' - perfectly describes him!


----------



## runner (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah, all seemed a bit more on form this week.  I liked the imbecilic man!  didn;t think they should have turned around tho'.  He played a mean harmonica and was a performer, shame about the voice!


----------



## jalapino (Jan 26, 2014)

The best voice by far!!!....I disliked jessy jj what ever her name was....they seem like a good bunch of judges....and tom jones....well.....what a legg!!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 26, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Must admit I wasn't paying much attention. Don't know why they gave that idiot who was talking about badgers and chickens so much time, he was awful!



so much for no joke acts going through to the blinds, silly decision and spoiled the night.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 30, 2014)

Loving The Voice, as usual!  I miss Danny and Jessie though.  I do wish they'd let Tom go instead of those two!!

After 3 shows, my favourites are still (I think!) two girls from the first week, but as my memory's not that great, there may well have been someone I particularly like too.  Come to think of it, I think there was a black guy. . . . .

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2014)

I dnt mind Tom at all, it's just I can predict every singer that will ultimately pick him so it gets boring


----------



## FM001 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tom Jones makes The Voice what it is, the show is far better without Dan and Jess, even the ratings have gone up since the arrival of little Kyle M


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

Think Kylie is a good replacement for JJ


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

runner said:


> Think Kylie is a good replacement for JJ



She's a bit squealie, it will be interesting to see how the mentoring goes when things get serious  I read somewhere that Shakira is a judge in another country's version - wouldn't have minded her here!


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

True!  Like the avatar - is it a knitted pig?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

runner said:


> True!  Like the avatar - is it a knitted pig?



No, it's this soggy little soul!


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2014)

didn't know you could use them as  Loofah!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

Lass from Sheffield was all over the place, surprised anyone turned round


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, I thought most of the contestants were rubbish last night, and don't know how some even got on the show, particularly the 'Homeward Bound' couple  

I doubt I will see the series through to the end...


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Well, I thought most of the contestants were rubbish last night, and don't know how some even got on the show, particularly the 'Homeward Bound' couple




He wasn't bad, it was going well to his mrs started singing.
The 16 year old Irish girl was very good, apart from her the rest were average.


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 2, 2014)

runner said:


> didn't know you could use them as  Loofah!



This comment made me chuckle.....


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2014)

The Sheffiled las was dreadful i thought, the only saving grace from last night was the young 16 year old at the end


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2014)

Steff said:


> The Sheffiled las was dreadful i thought, the only saving grace from last night was the young 16 year old at the end



Agreed. One half-decent act out of the whole show doesn't auger well


----------



## runner (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, it was a poor show this week, agree with you all on this one.  Will carry on watching though.


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2014)

Wasnt to keen on the first lad, but the operatic lady  Fiona was good, unfortunetly i knew no one would turn around


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2014)

Steff said:


> Wasnt to keen on the first lad, but the operatic lady  Fiona was good, unfortunetly i knew no one would turn around



I've been watching the Olympics so missed it so far...


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2014)

Ack poor guy who was on last year and got rejected got the same this year grr,lovely young chap as well


----------



## runner (Feb 9, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ack poor guy who was on last year and got rejected got the same this year grr,lovely young chap as well



Yes Steff, can't believe they didn't turn around - think he had a lot of potential.


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2014)

Indeed he does, last night was very annoyed, sometimes they turn around far to late, i think will was abit perplexed when he turned round to see that lad james i think his name who looks very womanly.Wasnt to sure myself if Will was the right judge for him.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2014)

Steff said:


> Indeed he does, last night was very annoyed, sometimes they turn around far to late, i think will was abit perplexed when he turned round to see that lad james i think his name who looks very womanly.Wasnt to sure myself if Will was the right judge for him.



I thought the idea was to turn around whilst they were still singing - Will definitely broke that if it's the rule. It will be interesting to see what happens with James, won't be easy to pigeonhole.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 9, 2014)

The waitress was really good and best on the night.


----------



## runner (Feb 15, 2014)

What!  No-one turned around for the guy doing the Led Zep song, can't believe it - such good voice control and just good!  It's all going to get illy now and they will miss some good ones next week I'm sure!


----------

